# CPC-Hawaii Area



## Jessie1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi my name is Jessie, I am a CPC with almost three years experience in Orthopedic ICD9 coding and some CPT Sx coding. I am a motivated individual who takes pride in my career. What motivates me is to know I want to go as far as I can with my career.  I have the drive, knowledge, and motivation to find a career with an employer who can see that I would be a good fit for their company. I am open to learning new aspects of this field as well. I currently live in Oregon and will be moving to Hawaii on April 11, 2012.


----------



## lbasham (Mar 20, 2012)

HI Jessica, 

I have also relocated to Hawaii, just curious what Island you are on, and what luck you have been having finding work.

Lisa Basham, CPC
Keaau, HI


----------

